
state of the art research on 'boredom' - yarapavan
http://www.nature.com/news/why-boredom-is-anything-but-boring-1.19140
======
yarapavan
Article embeds "The Boredom Proneness Scale", a standard way to measure how
easily someone loses interest in what is going on and starts to crave other
stimulation.

------
shunyaloop
i took the quiz to realize that i'm an active learner.

is this quiz reliable?

